# EUARK Brochure 2012



## EUARK Tony (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello All,

please take a look at the link to the FBH website below below where you will find the recently prepared EUARK brochure outlining our currrent position.

http://www.fbh.org.uk/news/downloads/euark_brochure_2012.pdf

In the brochure called 'Reptiles and Amphibians as Companion Animals', the European Union Association of Reptile Keepers has submitted clear evidence that we take animal welfare seriously. 

EUARK draws on the experience and resources of reptile experts from across Europe. As a model EUARK uses the experience of British reptile enthusiasts who have been engaged in the political and legislative process for almost two decades. 

The Federation of British Herpetologists (FBH) and the Reptile and Exotic Pet Trade Association (REPTA) were formed to challenge the flawed arguments presented by animal rights groups and to represent the legitimate interests of reptile keepers.

"This document represents the beginning of our dialogue with the EU Commission and we are looking to update and amend the information it contains as more Euro-centric data becomes available," said EUARK spokesman Tony Jones.

"We feel that it has been a helpful tool to address the issues raised by the animal rights organisations. Many of the points they've raised are refuted by the data in this brochure."

Here are some of the facts included in the report:


*£200 Million - Value of the reptile sector of the UK pet industry in 2012*
*£5.9 Billion – UK pet trade overall value in 2010*
*Eight Million - Reptile pets in the UK*
*1.1 Million - UK households keeping reptiles*
*1,000 - Vivariums sold per week in the UK by just one manufacturer*
*250,000 - Reptiles and amphibians bred in the UK each year, **and this is increasing annually*
*Over 1,000 - Number of stores selling reptiles in the UK*
"Enhancing and improving welfare is at the very heart of EUARK’s policy and commitment profile and we are keen to promote and advocate suitably high standards across every aspect of reptile keeping," says the report. 



"Reptile welfare and husbandry standards are demonstrably high and there is extensive data to show that reptiles make exceptionally suitable pets."

Best Regards
EUARK Tony


----------

